# Pony available for Pony Club - Rossendale



## EQUIDAE (8 November 2015)

I have a 14h2 mare that I would be willing to let a horseless teen use for Pony Club.

She's forward going but safe, schools nicely and is jumping 80cm courses but capable of 1m10 single fences.

Is there any call for 'a borrow'?

I'm based in Bacup (OL13)


----------



## EQUIDAE (8 November 2015)




----------



## EQUIDAE (8 November 2015)




----------



## EQUIDAE (8 November 2015)




----------



## TGM (8 November 2015)

Best thing to do would be to contact local PC DCs to see if they know of anyone suitable.  Most branches have a for sale/wanted ads page on their branch website, so worth putting an ad on there too.


----------

